# Should we give it another try?



## CaramelShortbread (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

DH and I were told 4 years ago that we were unlikely to conceive naturally. His sperm count was around 2mil, and I have PCOS and fibroids.

We weren't eligible for IVF funding due to our age (I'm now 38, and DH 39), and we couldn't afford to go private. In the end we went down the adoption route and now have our gorgeous little girl, who is now 2.8.

Out of nowhere we had a natural BFP last month, which has sadly ended in miscarriage. I'm due to go for d&c on Thursday.

We had planned on adopting a sibling for our little one, but this pregnancy has  stirred up lots of emotions we thought we'd dealt with, and we're now wondering if we should give conceiving one last effort before I get too old! We don't have money for IVF but I wondered if anyone had any thoughts or advice on natural remedies/supplements/treatments which helped them?

Thanks very much for any comments.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations on adopting your lovely little, but really sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

Have a look at the PCOS area, and the supplements area, and there are lots of ladies using things like agnus castus, metformin and other supplements to help with PCOS. There is a book called It Starts with The Egg by Rebecca Fett, and a few books by Zita West, and these are good at giving some tips about supplements and diet. A book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility gives some really good details about charting your cycle to identify your most fertile time, and also to help identify any potential hormonal/cycle issues.

I think you are going through lot right now, thinking of you and hoping you are ok on Thursday: if you have a look on the Pregnancy Loss section you will find some advise for dealing with the procedure and also some emotional support from ladies who have been, and are going through, a loss.


Xxx


----------



## CaramelShortbread (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Cloudy, just come back on here after a miserable couple of weeks and starting to have a look at the things you suggest. Onwards and upwards!


----------

